
Nerd Fonts - fibo
https://www.nerdfonts.com
======
Razengan
By the way, for those on macOS, Apple recently introduced a huge set of
icons/symbols that you can resize like any other font and use anywhere within
text (in macOS) or images (iOS).

Just copy and paste the symbols like any other emoji, from the SF Symbols app:

[https://developer.apple.com/design/human-interface-
guideline...](https://developer.apple.com/design/human-interface-
guidelines/sf-symbols/overview/)

Not only you can use them as is in your final app, these are absolutely great
in UI mockups and even placeholder game sprites.

~~~
kitsunesoba
I’m getting massive use out of Symbols in my Apple platform personal projects,
where they’re already a huge time saver but I never thought to use them in
this context. Great comment!

~~~
Razengan
It should look like this: 􀈂 􀈒 􀈖 􀈠

[https://i.imgur.com/b1T6p9r.png](https://i.imgur.com/b1T6p9r.png)

Of course they will appear like blank squares on most webpages and iOS, but
you can copy those squares back to the symbols in native macOS text fields.

It's a little inconsistent; in iOS/tvOS/watchOS/Catalyst apps you have to use
`Image(systemName:)` but it's not available on macOS, where you have to copy
the symbols from the SF Symbols app into regular text, like emojis.

Apple, why?

------
joemaller1
Nerd Fonts is a terrific resource. The project does more than just aggregate,
all Nerd Font variants are patched with extra glyphs and icons allowing for
much more expressive and informative (and fun) terminal prompts. It's also a
great source for text editor fonts. All fonts are offered in multiple formats
making it easy to match your workspace across platforms.

------
crazygringo
I don’t understand at all.

Can someone explain why you’d want icons in the monospace font you use for
development?

I thought those icons were mainly for building websites. But those are usually
triggered with a CSS class, not embedded in source code.

What am I missing?

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
Watch this 30 second video and you will see why it is awesome to have icons in
your terminal.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NESi45Q2mHg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NESi45Q2mHg)

Apologies in advance if the music is not to your taste.

~~~
chungy
Video seemed to do the opposite effect to me. Information overload and clutter
made me wonder what I was looking at. Plain old terminals without these
special symbols convey a lot more meaning with a lot less.

------
ChrisArchitect
surprised this wasn't posted on here much before
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19132033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19132033))
Upwards of two years old

------
hprotagonist
The definitive nerd font is Computer Modern[0], i think.

Certainly it is true that i trust anything with lots of math in it more if it
is typeset in CM. Problem sets feel downright homey after a while.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Modern](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Modern)

~~~
big_chungus
I've found source code sans to be an excellent font for LaTeX, and the
companion source code pro for code blocks. They are significantly more
readable to me and to most people I know, though that may have to do with
screens being much higher-resolution than when computer modern was created.

Here's my arm-chair hypothesis: the thin connecting lines (don't know the
technical font term, though I'm sure one exists) showed up fine on low-res
screens because they simply couldn't be made thinner than a certain amount. On
high-res screens, they get much thinner, and my eyes have trouble tracking
them. Easier to read on paper, though.

~~~
brisance
Personally I prefer IBM Plex Mono and family.
[https://github.com/IBM/plex](https://github.com/IBM/plex)

~~~
eric_cc
Yes! Such a great font. I recently spent too much time reviewing mono fonts
for programming and IBM Plex Mono was my top.

Office Code Pro was my runner up.

They would be more popular with cooler names like Fira and Hack. ;)

